# Malts



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok, so it's not wild game. --Use rubarb sauce in a malted milk. Chop the stalks, cook 8 cups just covered with water, 3 cups sugar, 1 small pak strawberry jello, and boil until tender. I like it mushy. Freeze in small containers. Great malts, great over icecream. This rubarb may have been wild once, it bites like a cougar without the sugar.

Make these when you are alone or greedy people will want half.


----------

